# Texas Arnis



## Kirk (Jan 12, 2003)

Anyone know of an instructor near San Antonio or Austin?  
Anywhere near these areas?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 12, 2003)

Jeff Delaney is in Dripping Springs, TX and Al Garza is in League City, TX. I have no idea where in TX those are!

An extremely close relative of Modern Arnis is Arnis de Leon which has several locations in TX. Once again I don't know if any of those placea are near you.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 13, 2003)

Dripping Springs is west of Austin; I believe Mr. Garza is somewhere on the outskirts of Houston.


----------

